# benefits when first moving



## seanpolish (Aug 11, 2014)

HI

I am moving next week from Warsaw to Frankfurt.
As an EU citizen moving to Germany what benefots am i entitled too?
I do not speak German or have any family.

thanks you
sean


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You are entitled to the same benefits as all EU citizens: You can settle wherever you want and have unrestricted access to the job market!


----------



## seanpolish (Aug 11, 2014)

thanks.. do you know details of unemplyment benefits, rent and other expenses the german governmet covers?
i have heard they offer free german lessons for many months and up to 600 euro each month?

can you update me kindly on procedures and timelines as germanny more expensive than my country.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

seanpolish said:


> thanks.. do you know details of unemplyment benefits, rent and other expenses the german governmet covers?
> i have heard they offer free german lessons for many months and up to 600 euro each month?
> 
> can you update me kindly on procedures and timelines as germanny more expensive than my country.



Do you not have a job lined up ??????

Jo xxx


----------



## seanpolish (Aug 11, 2014)

no i only have a woman. what better reason Q


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

seanpolish said:


> no i only have a woman. what better reason Q


You need a job so you can look after her tho!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the rules on automatically receiving benefits when you first arrive have changed ??? I'm not sure what the rules are now, but I suspect the money isnt there to fund people arriving without work to fund themselves?

Jo xxx


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

seanpolish said:


> thanks.. do you know details of unemplyment benefits, rent and other expenses the german governmet covers?
> i have heard they offer free german lessons for many months and up to 600 euro each month?
> 
> can you update me kindly on procedures and timelines as germanny more expensive than my country.


That is a pretty sweet deal, SeanPolish if true. I'd imagine your gal would put you up with room and board, so that the German government will give you plenty to live on for months, 600 euros monthly. I'll follow this thread to see if what you heard is true. Please keep us posted. I wouldn't be eligible for any of this, but I'm sure members from other EU countries will find it very useful, however it evolves.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It has to be said. The indigenous tax payers of countries that have these rules are not happy, which is why the rules may well be changed/changing. It doesnt help integration or acceptance.

In the UK, they now expect EU immigrants to have a job or enough money to live on when they arrive. 

It's all a contentious issue and not something to be recommended. 

If you are planning to move to another country, you should only do it if you can support yourself is the best and correct way to do it

Jo xxx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are on unemployment in your own country, you may be able to transfer your benefit to Germany for up to 3 months, but not any longer than that. To receive German unemployment you must have worked in Germany for a certain minimum period of time and your employer must have notified the Arbeitsamt when you were terminated.

If you're going to Germany to be with a girlfriend, perhaps she can inquire at the Auslandsbehörde about your status with regard to benefits. However, since you're coming from within the EU, you're probably not going to be eligible for the benefits that some asylum seekers get. Also, if you're living with a German national, you may fall under some of her benefits or limits on benefits.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

seanpolish said:


> HI
> 
> I am moving next week from Warsaw to Frankfurt.
> As an EU citizen moving to Germany what benefots am i entitled too?
> ...


You can't get any benefits that are contribution-based, as you haven't contributed, yet.

If you move in with your girlfriend you can try to apply for ALG II (basically social security) but her income will be fully counted towards the household income - if her income is above the minimum that two people need to survive where she lives, then you won't be eligible for anything. Also, if you are not married and are not getting any German benefits, you will have to organise your own health insurance.

EDIT: Just read a recent judgement and you will have to have worked in Germany in some form before you are eligible for anything. I hope your girlfriend has enough money to keep both of you afloat.

The government only pays German classes for you if you have been in receipt of unemployment benefits / ALG II for a certain time and can't find a job (you also have to show that you are trying hard to find a job!). Unless you get married to your girlfriend and she is a German national/settled, then you might have to/will be allowed to attend an integration course.


----------

